
Ruby 2.0.0-rc2 is released - haven
http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2013/02/08/ruby-2-0-0-rc2-is-released/
======
richardjordan
Ruby rescued me from a life of non-programming. I'm happy to see 2.0 inching
closer.

I graduated Physics in 1995 and my programming experience had been hobbyist on
my Apple II at home as a kid or on my Physics course projects, in simple
languages. All my friends went into tech in some way or other mostly
programming. I looked at C but after a little poking it scared the heck out of
me and, intimidated I gave up and did slmethjng else. Only when I had to did I
come back to trying programming 15 years later and discovering Ruby I learned
that I could, and that I can. I've loved it ever since.

~~~
eduardordm
Languages like ruby and python democratize programming. Learning programming
with C is like having a 25 years old mother of 2 as your first girlfriend.

~~~
richardjordan
Ha! So true.

I am currently teaching my 8yo programming, or rather in the process of
building a set of teaching tools for her - right now things are very early
stage, and she's busy playing VIM Adventures to familiarize herself to the
keyboard and keystrokes. I'm trying to decide between Ruby and Python, which
has the highly recommended Snake Wrangling For Kids going for it.

~~~
richardjordan
Currently been going through HacketyHack with her... she just made a star
appear on the screen :-)

~~~
steveklabnik
<3

There are some small issues with Hackety, including one bug in a tutorial.
We're working hard on fixing our big upstream dependency before being able to
do another release, but please let me know what you think.

------
sergiotapia
Ruby pulled me out of C# hell and allowed me to see other open source stacks
and for that I love it. I'm so happy now that I can work with a clean language
with a small difficulty curve.

I look like a wizard to management!

I'm not working on projects with millions of daily users, just simple CRUD
enterprisey apps, and Ruby and Rails are my Virgil, guiding me through
programming hell. :P

~~~
wglb
Curious what were the worst pain points of C# for you?

~~~
jabagonuts
I have to be careful about tendonitis flare ups in my wrist from my musician
days. That makes languages like Java and C# literally more painful than
languages like ruby that require less typing.

~~~
jrabone
Why is control-space so difficult? Christ, Eclipse auto completes so much you
can just bounce on control-space all day. "m" ctrl-space "sysout" ctrl-
space... It's so easy.

------
zopticity
Why do we have a post about the release candidate? Is this to raise awareness
for the release or something. It doesn't seem to make sense to post about all
version. If we did this, Chrome browser would be nuts considering how many
versions it goes through!

~~~
jrabone
It's Ruby. Every little fucking thing is front page news, from drama to RC
releases to security holes. Welcome to programming by celebrity, where what
you write isn't half so important as what you write it in, and how many tweets
it generates.

~~~
pekk
Because Rails is very popular and serves a particularly vital role in the
startup world that HN caters to.

I find this less irritating than constant press release spam from commercial
products, at least.

------
trustfundbaby
Don't wait to try this out, I've been using this in production and it really
flies ... I'm getting results in simple tests right around 60-70% which is
right in line with this guy <https://gist.github.com/soffes/4478454>.

Can't really measure performance boost in production though, since I can't
afford to get newrelic just yet

~~~
argarg
newrelic ruby agent is unusable on ruby 2.0 yet anyway. It breaks the whole
app. Pretty much everything else works for me though!

------
nfm
Can't wait to see refinements start getting used in libraries. I guess it'll
be some time until people start requiring Ruby 2.0, but there are some
seriously excellent new features in the works. See
<https://speakerdeck.com/a_matsuda/ruby-2-dot-0-on-rails> for a good overview.

~~~
steveklabnik
Note that refinements are an 'experimental' feature only for Ruby 2.0, and
many library authors don't want to use refinements. So I wouldn't expect to
see a very big uptake in their adoption.

~~~
nfm
I don't know a lot about this, apart from the fact that the implementation is
a bit contentious. Can you elaborate on some of the opposition to refinements?

~~~
steveklabnik
From the rspec maintainer: <http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/4408519>

Brian Ford, one of the heads of Rubinius, has also been very outspoken about
refinements, though I can't remember a specific link at this time.

~~~
pmahoney
Here's an article from Headius, JRuby developer:
<http://blog.headius.com/2012/11/refining-ruby.html>

------
whalesalad
I cannot wait for this to become part of the rbenv install list. Looking
forward to giving it a spin, particularly due to the require enhancements.
They should improve rails boot time significantly.

~~~
bithive123
Update your ruby-build plugin, it's there.

------
zura
Anyone here using Ruby for non-web stuff?

~~~
Argorak
Yes, a lot. Chef, puppet and vagrant mostly, but also for a lot of command
line script.

